# PREMIER CC CAR SHOW



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 5 2007, 04:51 PM~7840461
> *I am proud to announce that PREMIER CC and I will be Co - sponsoring the
> 
> LATIN JAZZ FESTIVAL & CAR SHOW AT
> ...


GOOD TIMES (818) WILL BE THERE 2 REPP FOR THE VALLEY


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Thanks for your support....I am still working the on the fliers.....

This will a family event and I would like to promote our lifestyle in positive way....

PM me if you have questions or are interested in more info


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

WHAT'S UP PREMIER...................HELLO FROM FRESNO...........


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Sounds nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

top notch lowriders, Id love to check this show out.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 8 2007, 11:06 AM~7858590
> *top notch lowriders, Id love to check this show out.
> *


you knnow we be there. got to rep for the premiere homies even though black sunday should of been named STEEL COURTAIN but i'll let it go just cause you cool :biggrin: count us in we be there to catch all the action


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@May 8 2007, 08:50 AM~7857731
> *WHAT'S UP PREMIER...................HELLO FROM FRESNO...........
> *



you guys coming?


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 8 2007, 04:14 PM~7860941
> *you knnow we be there.  got to rep for the premiere homies even though black sunday should of been named STEEL COURTAIN but i'll let it go just cause you cool :biggrin:  count us in we be there to catch all the action
> *


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*Special Invites go out to ; One Bad Creation , Good Times, Odies, Life Style, Dukes, Rollerz only, South Side, UCE, and to all of the clubs and Homies out there come and enjoy a day at the park w/ your family , friends, and your ride, Its a family affair. Thank You for all of your support! See you there / Jose Barba* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 5 2007, 03:51 PM~7840461
> *I am proud to announce that PREMIER CC and I will be Co - sponsoring the
> 
> LATIN JAZZ FESTIVAL & CAR SHOW AT
> ...



WILL BE THERE SO PUT ME DOWN 4 A 10X 20 BOOTH THANKS BRO.
SEE YOU AT THE SHOW. DONT 4 GET THIS TIME IM COMING. 

YAH BRO THATS ARE OLD VARRIO WE GREW UP THERE.
ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO GO BACK SEE ALL THE OLD HOMIES AND THERE RIDES. I REMEBER WE WENT TWO JR HIGH SCHOOL TOGETHER OUT THERE. AND WE USE TO CRUZ THE STREETS WHEN WE WERE TEENAGERS I USE TO CHASE YOU ALL ROUND TOWN IN MY LOWRIDER HOPPING ON YOU ALL THE TIME. LOL LOL THOSES WERE THE DAYS. LOL.   :cheesy:   :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 8 2007, 05:59 PM~7861294
> *you guys coming?
> *


I WILL BRING IT UP ON OUR NEXT MEETING............... :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 5 2007, 03:51 PM~7840461
> *I am proud to announce that PREMIER CC and I will be Co - sponsoring the
> 
> LATIN JAZZ FESTIVAL & CAR SHOW AT
> ...


whats up able? hows about a kustom category this year


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 8 2007, 08:54 PM~7863383
> *WILL BE THERE SO PUT ME DOWN 4 A 10X 20 BOOTH THANKS BRO.
> SEE YOU AT THE SHOW. DONT 4 GET THIS TIME IM COMING.
> 
> ...



Yup, those were the days.....


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@May 9 2007, 09:40 AM~7866632
> *whats up able? hows about a kustom category this year
> *



sounds good.........I got a jale for you!
PM me Bro and ill give you my #


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Impalas Magazine will be there


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 9 2007, 09:58 PM~7872138
> *Impalas Magazine will be there
> *



It will be our pleasure to have you there!


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

Whats up PREMIER? Heard your having a little gathering.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@May 10 2007, 10:16 AM~7875083
> *Whats up PREMIER? Heard your having a little gathering.
> *



yes we are....can we count on EASTSIDE?

Would love for you to attend.....let me know!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 5 2007, 10:51 PM~7840461
> *I am proud to announce that PREMIER CC and I will be Co - sponsoring the
> 
> LATIN JAZZ FESTIVAL & CAR SHOW AT
> ...


sounds good, whos performing?

and what time does it start


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 8 2007, 09:29 PM~7863143
> *Special Invites go out to ; One Bad Creation , Good Times, Odies, Life Style, Dukes, Rollerz only, South Side, UCE, and to all of the clubs and Homies out there come and enjoy a day at the park w/ your family , friends, and your ride, Its a family affair. Thank You for all of your support! See you there / Jose Barba :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD TIMES WILL BE THERE


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 10 2007, 11:15 AM~7875075
> *It will be our pleasure to have you there!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

hopefully i can make the drive again ... same place as last year?


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser_@May 10 2007, 10:50 PM~7880674
> *hopefully i can make the drive again ... same place as last year?
> *



Same place....Whats up?


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

hi strangers :wave:


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 10 2007, 10:09 PM~7880758
> *Same place....Whats up?
> *


nothin much man ... saving some money to get some work done on two of my projects


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dontre_@May 10 2007, 11:13 PM~7880775
> *hi strangers  :wave:
> *



Whats up ? Long time!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

make sure the cars are clean and ready for some pics ......


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 5 2007, 03:51 PM~7840461
> *I am proud to announce that PREMIER CC and I will be Co - sponsoring the
> 
> LATIN JAZZ FESTIVAL & CAR SHOW AT
> ...


even though last year, i never got a complete response about bikes participating, we may still roll in with a couple to display...


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 11 2007, 07:31 PM~7886410
> *Whats up ? Long time!
> *



work work work and the usual bs work how about you


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea ill be there


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

any flier?


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 17 2007, 11:35 AM~7924081
> *any flier?
> *


I am working on it!


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

When :0 Able are we going to see the flyer????????


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

doin our thang :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

Premiers New generation


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

So we gonna see ables ranfla there???????


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 18 2007, 05:25 PM~7932650
> *So we gonna see ables ranfla there???????
> *


Maybe but will we see yours there???????


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 18 2007, 04:25 PM~7932650
> *So we gonna see ables ranfla there???????
> *



I dont think so.....next year for sure!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 18 2007, 05:51 PM~7932784
> *Maybe but will we see yours there???????
> *



I no longer have a Lowrider, i am a promoter :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

t.t.t.....for the homies


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@May 6 2007, 12:36 AM~7842902
> *GOOD TIMES (818) WILL BE THERE 2 REPP FOR THE VALLEY
> *


x2


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## CASUALSC.C_87EURO (May 21, 2007)

CASUALS C C WILL BE THERE!!!!HOPE 2 SEE U AT OURS


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

I miss Javi :tears: :tears:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 22 2007, 04:23 PM~7957880
> *I miss Javi  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass ride.


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

" All 4 Fun " C.C. will be there............................


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@May 22 2007, 05:24 PM~7957884
> *clean ass ride.
> *


JAVI RIDE IN PEACE WE MISS YOU :angel:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*A VERRY SPECIAL INVITE GOES OUT TO ALL OF MY HOMIES FROM THE BIG M / MAJESTICS ALL CHAPTERS. WELL SEE YOU TRERE!! YOUR HOMIE JOSE BARBA*


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 21 2007, 11:17 PM~7953284
> *t.t.t.....for the homies
> *


HEY RICHIE HOW THE FAMILY? HOPE ALL IS WELL!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 22 2007, 05:23 PM~7957880
> *I miss Javi  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


will your ride be there


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

sounds like a date!! 

by the way... that yellow 58 is ridiculous!! :0


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 23 2007, 04:54 PM~7965215
> *will your ride be there
> *


What car?? I sold it


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 23 2007, 06:09 PM~7965599
> *What car?? I sold it
> *


THE 63


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 23 2007, 06:09 PM~7965599
> *What car?? I sold it
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

all is good bro..just laying low like a sleeping volcano........but all sleeping volcanoes will erupt... :biggrin: i'll be back!!


> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 22 2007, 07:05 PM~7959291
> *HEY RICHIE HOW THE FAMILY? HOPE ALL IS WELL!!
> *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

is the flyer done yet......????


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 24 2007, 10:14 PM~7974263
> *is the flyer done yet......????
> *


yea 
able is the flyer done *Yet!!!!*


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)

sounds like fun you can always count on Oldies cc for support :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Richard_@May 28 2007, 11:50 AM~7992570
> *sounds like fun you can always count on Oldies cc for support :biggrin:
> *











THANKS RICARDO / TU AMIGO JOSE BARBA


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 22 2007, 09:03 PM~7959266
> *A VERRY SPECIAL INVITE GOES OUT TO ALL OF MY HOMIES FROM THE BIG M / MAJESTICS ALL CHAPTERS. WELL SEE YOU TRERE!! YOUR HOMIE JOSE BARBA
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 30 2007, 07:43 PM~8010940
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is Antonella gonna be there?????


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 2 2007, 04:41 PM~8029610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OUR FEARLESS LEADER AND INSPIRATION :thumbsup:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 2 2007, 05:43 PM~8029614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHOS THE PIMP ON THE RIGHT?


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Were is the flyer ?????


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 5 2007, 04:51 PM~7840461
> *I am proud to announce that PREMIER CC and I will be Co - sponsoring the
> 
> LATIN JAZZ FESTIVAL & CAR SHOW AT
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

who r these premier guys anyways? jst playing tight ass rides my long lost friends :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jun 4 2007, 05:23 PM~8041205
> *Were is the flyer ?????
> *



TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

sounds good.... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

Is the shpw still going on?? I haven't seen any flyers. Who do I send payment to to register my car?? Who will the judges be?? What class are you putting me in??


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

yes
no flyer
me
barba
:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 7 2007, 06:24 PM~8062401
> *yes
> no flyer
> me
> ...



This is a rare moment, Mr. Calipeno himself, with his 6 posts, and one of them was for me :biggrin:


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

as for what class were putting you in coach :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

ARE YOU HAPPY NOW?


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 7 2007, 11:16 PM~8064647
> *
> 
> ARE YOU HAPPY NOW?
> *


i am :biggrin:


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

wish i could be there :tears:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 7 2007, 09:19 PM~8063806
> *This is a rare moment, Mr. Calipeno himself, with his 6 posts, and one of them was for me :biggrin:
> *


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

58 posts left :angry:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 8 2007, 06:38 PM~8068663
> *58 posts left  :angry:
> *


WHAT UP DOGGGGG!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 8 2007, 02:29 AM~8064729
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 8 2007, 03:29 AM~8064729
> *
> *


*about time...*


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 8 2007, 07:44 PM~8069225
> *about time...
> *


LOL!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Jun 8 2007, 01:09 AM~8064629
> *as for what class were putting you in coach :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 8 2007, 07:37 PM~8068915
> *:biggrin:
> *


I tried to call the number on the flyer ot register, and Abel didn't anser his phone or call me back... Is that unusual of him???


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 9 2007, 08:10 AM~8071294
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks TORO!


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

you know we are gonna be there.... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Nice cars Premier, keep doing your thing.


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 9 2007, 09:58 AM~8071441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*CALIFORNIA CLASICC*


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

nice ride homie!.............. but please clean your plaque :biggrin:  
don't get mad bro, will pick on able next.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 9 2007, 07:21 PM~8073472
> *nice ride homie!.............. but please clean your plaque  :biggrin:
> don't get mad bro, will pick on able next.
> *


THAT SMUDGE MARK WAS FROM THE MODELS PAIR OF HMMM YOU KNOW ! JUST ASK TORO!!!!


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

EL AMO MEET YOU IN SAN BERNARDINO I HAVE YOUR PICTURES READY I MISSED YOU IN S.D WHAT IS YOUR NEXT SHOW YOU WILL BE AT.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 9 2007, 06:21 PM~8073472
> *nice ride homie!.............. but please clean your plaque  :biggrin:
> don't get mad bro, will pick on able next.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 9 2007, 05:12 PM~8073230
> *CALIFORNIA CLASICC
> *


check out the palm trees in the reflection :nicoderm: 
now thats gangsta


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Jun 10 2007, 04:57 PM~8077567
> *check out the palm trees in the reflection :nicoderm:
> now thats gangsta
> *


*YOU KNOW HOW WEEE DO ITT :thumbsup: *


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Jun 10 2007, 04:57 PM~8077567
> *check out the palm trees in the reflection :nicoderm:
> now thats gangsta
> *



Yep, paint looks like a piece of glass over some color. Who painted that car??


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 10 2007, 07:59 PM~8078410
> *YOU KNOW HOW WEEE DO ITT :thumbsup:
> *



:uh:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

PREMIER'S newest member! 

My Grandaughter Makayla!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 9 2007, 08:10 AM~8071294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 10 2007, 10:30 PM~8079589
> *PREMIER'S newest member!
> 
> My Grandaughter Makayla!
> ...


*THAT GENTLEMAN PUTS IT ALL INTO PERSPECTIVE LOWRIDING IS ALL ABOUT FAMILIA :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 2 2007, 04:43 PM~8029614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Abel we should of faced the camera next time we know


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 10 2007, 10:30 PM~8079589
> *PREMIER'S newest member!
> 
> My Grandaughter Makayla!
> ...



IS SHE GOING TO MAKE THE MEETINGS???


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Jun 11 2007, 08:38 PM~8086541
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Whats so funny? :twak:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 11 2007, 05:30 PM~8085001
> *:biggrin: Abel we should of faced the camera next time we know
> *


You coming to the next meeting?....I need a ride


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

maybe barba can pick you up in his ride, the one with the dirty plaque......... :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 12 2007, 01:13 PM~8090543
> *maybe barba can pick you up in his ride, the one with the dirty plaque......... :biggrin:
> *





Mr Calipeno....He is gonna make me clean it!

Saul is going to pick me up...we are going to have to school him if he wants to be a member of PREMIER!


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

I will donate the tooth brush,wax,chrome polish and he will have to use his own white t-shirts.....


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

???


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 12 2007, 03:08 PM~8090914
> *I will donate the tooth brush,wax,chrome polish and he will have to use his own white t-shirts.....
> *


keep on talking all that stuff. I will see you guys at the meeting


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 12 2007, 09:03 PM~8093850
> *keep on talking all that stuff. I will see you guys at the meeting
> *


Friday night.......TTT


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 12 2007, 09:03 PM~8093850
> *keep on talking all that stuff. I will see you guys at the meeting
> *


  here we go again...what meeting? :twak:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

[/



THIS IS HOW WE DO IT!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

NICE PIC


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

tony was there to pick up the flyers....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 13 2007, 08:13 PM~8100216
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Mr Bean...you the man....Makayla sends her love!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 13 2007, 10:27 PM~8100344
> *Mr Bean...you the man....Makayla sends her love!
> *


*i miss her...
raise her well... she has a dynasty to run when she gets older....*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*perfect picture to photo shop...... :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 13 2007, 08:30 PM~8100371
> *i miss her...
> raise her well... she has a dynasty to run when she gets older....
> *


Yup!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*look at the princess...*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

What's up Abel! 

Thanks for the invite


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 13 2007, 08:31 PM~8100377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

YOU GOT A GIFT AT WORKING THE CAMERA :thumbsup: 
THESE PICS ARE CLASSIC :0


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 13 2007, 09:01 PM~8100615
> *What's up Abel!
> 
> Thanks for the invite
> ...


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Jun 13 2007, 11:24 PM~8100776
> *YOU GOT A GIFT AT WORKING THE CAMERA  :thumbsup:
> THESE PICS ARE CLASSIC :0
> *


*thanks... it was great hanging out with "CAPTAIN ABEL"....HAHAHAHA
AND DANNY AND THE REST OF THE CREW....*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 14 2007, 06:33 PM~8106327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up bean ? Hows the big apple?


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT...Bean is the official PREMIER phographer! :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 15 2007, 10:01 AM~8109910
> *TTT...Bean is the official PREMIER phographer! :cheesy:
> *


just fly me in.... :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 15 2007, 05:07 PM~8112863
> *just fly me in.... :biggrin:
> *


HEY BEAN ..WHERE DOES TONY SOPRANO LIVE? DOES HE ROLL?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 15 2007, 06:37 PM~8113011
> *HEY BEAN ..WHERE DOES TONY SOPRANO LIVE? DOES HE ROLL?
> *


thats top secret information...... i dont want to get wacked...


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 15 2007, 04:37 PM~8113011
> *HEY BEAN ..WHERE DOES TONY SOPRANO LIVE? DOES HE ROLL?
> *


thats top secret information...... i dont want to get wacked... 


:0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

look on the left.............. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

TTT for the homies :biggrin: 
whats up able


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 18 2007, 07:40 AM~8125894
> *TTT for the homies  :biggrin:
> whats up able
> *



Whats up?


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 17 2007, 12:52 AM~8119692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What up bean ???


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 16 2007, 11:52 PM~8119692
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wHO IS THAT GORDO FEO???


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 18 2007, 11:56 PM~8132520
> *wHO IS THAT GORDO FEO???
> *


watch out he will eat you for lunch... he looks hungry!!! :rofl:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> wHO IS THAT GORDO FEO???
> :buttkick:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> > wHO IS THAT GORDO FEO???
> > :buttkick:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 19 2007, 01:04 PM~8135397
> *watch out he will eat you for lunch... he looks hungry!!! :rofl:
> *


He eats a dozen donuts like no cop can :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 22 2007, 09:32 AM~8154620
> *
> 
> 
> ...



O DAMN, I COULD HEAR IKE LAUGHING!!!!! AYE AMIGO!!


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats why you got that look on your face... :around:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 22 2007, 08:39 PM~8158589
> *Thats why you got that look on your face... :around:
> *



AHAHAHAHA THE GOOD OLE DAYZ


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 13 2007, 08:57 PM~8100594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Danny and Able, you guys are looking good!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 9 2007, 09:11 PM~8073740
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a great club to join :thumbsup: 

Thanx to this set up i am an addict to Aircraft hydros.


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 22 2007, 10:32 AM~8154620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That to me is .......lowridnnnn :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

EL AMO :nono: EL AMO :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 24 2007, 12:28 AM~8164420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bean!!! I hope you can make it to our show :biggrin: Jose Barba


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

Barba check with markie mark....


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 24 2007, 09:01 AM~8165305
> *Barba check with markie mark....
> *


`10/4 smokeee!!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

ARE IN THE NEW JAPAN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE #81..........


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346394


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 23 2007, 07:54 PM~8163753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 23 2007, 11:27 AM~8161396
> *That to me is .......lowridnnnn :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

OK back to topic. How many preregs so far??


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 26 2007, 04:34 PM~8181814
> *OK back to topic. How many preregs so far??
> *


counting you ?... :nicoderm:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 27 2007, 01:22 PM~8188169
> *counting you ?... :nicoderm:
> *



Why you need help directing traffic?? Or do you need someone to clean chrome rotors :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 27 2007, 06:27 PM~8189890
> *Why you need help directing traffic?? Or do you need someone to clean chrome rotors :0  :0
> *


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 27 2007, 05:28 PM~8189900
> *
> *



you taking the club Mr President?? :


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 22 2007, 09:32 AM~8154620
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THE SAD THING IS, MY CAR IS NO FURTHER ALONG THAN THAT PIC :uh:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 27 2007, 06:47 PM~8189997
> *THE SAD THING IS, MY CAR IS NO FURTHER ALONG THAN THAT PIC :uh:
> *


and that is the honest truth!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 27 2007, 05:47 PM~8189997
> *THE SAD THING IS, MY CAR IS NO FURTHER ALONG THAN THAT PIC :uh:
> *



SO PEOPLE THINK :0


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

hey Brusca!! Look on the bottom right !! Remember those carefree days :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

YEAH, AT SOUTHGATE. wAIT, WAS IT A 63 OR 64, I FORGOT :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 27 2007, 07:00 PM~8190097
> *YEAH, AT SOUTHGATE. wAIT, WAS IT A 63 OR 64, I FORGOT :biggrin:
> *


I think it was a pinto rag from the hood. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 27 2007, 06:11 PM~8190164
> *I think it was a pinto rag from the hood. :biggrin:
> *


It was a California Classicc :uh:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 27 2007, 08:02 PM~8190492
> *It was a California Classicc :uh:
> *


lets nose them up fool !! Oh wait you cant your pinto rag is in non working condition!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 27 2007, 08:11 PM~8191097
> *lets nose them up fool !! Oh wait you cant your pinto rag is in non working condition!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Dogg, I am EL AMO, don't forget that Mr. Jardinero


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

George :wave:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

What up Richard AKA CaliPeno


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*California Clasicc / Premier Los Angeles*


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*Thats The famous MarK Miller AKA Pure Anxiety*


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

Phoenix Third place dailey driver


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: daily driver all freeway miles......


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 28 2007, 06:40 PM~8197174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Just look in the background / Watch outtt Black Sunday..Barba 65 is bustin out!*


----------



## CASUALSC.C_87EURO (May 21, 2007)

WELL B THERE HOPE 2 SEE U AT OURS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

Red Likes to gas hop his 66 on sundays


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

Joeys Doin ittt :biggrin:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 28 2007, 06:49 PM~8197527
> *Just look in the background / Watch outtt Black Sunday..Barba 65 is bustin out!
> *


is that a pinto wagon under the cover


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 28 2007, 09:25 PM~8198222
> *is that a pinto wagon under the cover
> *


Hell yeaaa.... All I know it sits on 13 inch daytons and premuim sportways


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CASUALSC.C_87EURO_@Jun 28 2007, 06:55 PM~8197552
> *WELL B THERE HOPE 2 SEE U AT OURS!! :thumbsup:
> *


Barba is calling you out Dogg... on the white rag beater... :0


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 28 2007, 09:27 PM~8198233
> *Barba is calling you out Dogg... on the white rag beater... :0
> *


Who datt?


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

I found out whats underneath cover :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 28 2007, 09:29 PM~8198248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats something I can relate to !!! Ive got Max the bionic dog here at the pad!!


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

:around:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 28 2007, 07:07 PM~8197609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 28 2007, 09:33 PM~8198288
> *:around:
> 
> 
> ...


Check that out now thats old School / Bionic eye and all!! Now thats the shiznit :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 28 2007, 08:07 PM~8197609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Now thats Gangsta.. Skirts, Spokes, and O.G Premuim Sporway five 20eez.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 28 2007, 03:36 PM~8196398
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I miss Calipeno


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

meeting tonight, come and kick it


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

1 Down 71


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

Is it on a Saturday and NOT on a Sunday???


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jul 6 2007, 12:26 PM~8248378
> *Is it on a Saturday and NOT on a Sunday???
> *


We are also selling Premier offocial calenders for who ever needs one :roflmao:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 5 2007, 04:51 PM~7840461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats correct the show is on saturday and not on sunday!!See you all there/ Dipinit you are in charge of parking enforcement!!


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

whats up abel..hey at the show u told me u had some old school neu exposure pic? could u send me some or post on the neu exposure page...thanks


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jul 6 2007, 04:29 PM~8250406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------

